# New additions!



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

It's a bit of a story and I'm heading to bed now (had a REALLY busy day!), but I adopted another tiel!! And a budgie!

"She" is in quarantine with a budgie with whom "she" is "bonded" with right now. 

I'll explain the full story and provide pics tomorrow, but I just wanted to tell you all there's another tiel in the house! :excited:

-Rowdy


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Nooo!!! NOW!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats on the new additions, looking forward to hearing more about them AND seeing photos of the both of them!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Oooooooo yay!!! Can't wait to see them :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Exciting! :excited:


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

No fair! I want another tiel too 

Congrats! I can't wait to see photos!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

CaliTiels said:


> Nooo!!! NOW!





Amz said:


> No fair! I want another tiel too
> 
> Congrats! I can't wait to see photos!


You neeeed ooone!! I honestly was not expecting to get another bird, let alone two more!

Thank you, everyone!


Now for the rest of the story:
Yesterday morning, before heading off to my aunt's, I was notified that the humane society from where I'd adopted Missy just had a "female" tiel surrendered. (I think I should go to my aunt's more often XD I always end up with a bird in some way or another!). My parents and eldest sister were going to the shelter when my sis got off from work later to pick up her newly adopted bunny from surgery anyway, so I asked my Dad to check out the tiel for me.

He called me later in the day from the shelter and said that the tiel had been surrendered with a budgie and they had to be adopted together since they were "bonded." (You could tell he'd already fallen in love with the tiel XD). I said yes, and they adopted both and their cage. *It's 18x18x30H. Is this okay for two tiels who would be out nearly all day, every day? *

The shelter workers said neither bird has ever been worked with or handled, according to the owner. I believe it! But, after they'd seen Missy on Friday (I'll have THAT story in another thread), they had confidence in me. :blush:
I made sure to tell my Dad to keep them in a room away from Missy.

Anywho, I got home last night after helping my aunt (mowing, cleaning, moving furniture/tools, cleaning the garage out completely) I finally got to meet the newbies!

Minnie the cockatiel is very much a male! He's a normal grey and is supposedly 7 years old. Sugar the budgie is supposedly 3 years old and a female (the cere and eyes still kinda look like a baby to me (<8 months)). And I do NOT think they're bonded. The budgie has been bullying the tiel endlessly!
His crest feathers are messed up and the budgie lunges at him and chases him whenever he tries to go around or move around in the cage. 

They're being quarantined in the living room/kitchen away from Missy. Missy and the tiel were flock calling to each other yesterday, I'm told. If they get along well after quarantine, I hope to house them together and the budgie in Missy's current cage. *As long as they got long nights, etc, they won't try to breed, right? *

I might be naming the tiel Finnegan or Finnie for short. ^_^
Dad loves him  The tiel was up at 7 sharp just like Maverick always was, chirping. My Dad got up and started whistling and talking to him while he made coffee! The tiel loves being talked to; he'll start chattering away, it's so cute.

The pics aren't uploaded yet, but the second they are I'll start posting them!! I'm excited! 

They've both settled in pretty fast. Dad said they were eating almost constantly ever since they arrived. Their perches are FILTHY (two are literally covered in poop). So their cage, toys, and perches are getting a deep clean.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a male budgie that is bonded to my female cockatiel. He "mates" with her. I guess he's still wondering where the eggs are.

I cannot imagine a male cockatiel climbing on top of a female budgie! that would be quite a sad sight.

My odd pair may work out better because the budgie is male. Female budgies, from what I have read, are a bit more aggressive.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

*double posted. Sorry!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

These two don't get along at all. I don't know where the previous owners got thw idea at that they're "bonded". This morning the budgie outright attacked the tiel who had been playing with the food door at the bottom of the cage. There was a lot of flpping and acreeching and i was afraid theyd hurt each other. And everytime the tiel chirps the budgie lunges at him and tries to bite him. Then my Dad and I both saw the budgie attack the tiel AGAIN and pull a lot of feathers off the tiels head. 

We're seperating them today.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Poor little guy! Mean mean budgies! I'm sure their previous owner would've known that its not normal for them to fight like that! They were just ignorant by the sounds, at cost of the tiels quality of life D:


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

How exciting for you! Yes, I would try to separate the tiel and the budgie as soon as you can. We need pics!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I have 2 budgies. They aren't tame, but they are very gentle American budgies. English budgies are usually pretty calm, and Americans are plucky, but I got lucky with these 2. They are sweet to my tiels, however the tiels hate them. I've had 2 hen budgies and one was a sassy darling and the other was a downright brat. I rehomed her. The whole flock hated her. So yes, hens can be nasty compared to cocks. Separate them soon. The previous owner was clearly oblivious


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

I love these kinds of stories. Congrats on your new additions! I have a feeling the shelter may have *ahem* fudged some stuff so that they birds would go together. I'm sure the previous owner did that they were bonded, but after what I've heard I dunno how the shelter could really believe that, but who knows? Anyway, thank you for taking these lovelies in! Even the tiny budgie terror. I am relieved that you will be separating them though. The 'tiel sounds like he will be a delight!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

That is great news! I am sure Missy will be thrilled with her new companion. And maybe the female budgie can get a friend of her own kind down the road?
I also don't think it's a good idea to keep a cockatiel and a budgie together. I am glad you're separating them.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, dear! You're definitely doing the right thing separating them!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

tweetsandsarah said:


> I love these kinds of stories. Congrats on your new additions! I have a feeling the shelter may have *ahem* fudged some stuff so that they birds would go together. I'm sure the previous owner did that they were bonded, but after what I've heard I dunno how the shelter could really believe that, but who knows? Anyway, thank you for taking these lovelies in! Even the tiny budgie terror. I am relieved that you will be separating them though. The 'tiel sounds like he will be a delight!


I think the shelter was misinformed by the owner, and the shelter is, I think, a bit ignorant about birds. I mean, they took the owner's word for granted that tiel was a female when it's VERY clear he's a male! :lol:
We went by again today to pick up a cage for my eldest sister's newly adopted bunny. They know us by name there now. XD I told the lady who'd done the adoption procedure and she was so surprised. She said she really honestly thought they were bonded, and it was what they'd been told. She said she was so sorry about it. But I told her no worries, and that we were keeping both of them, just housing them separately. 



eduardo said:


> That is great news! I am sure Missy will be thrilled with her new companion. And maybe the female budgie can get a friend of her own kind down the road?
> I also don't think it's a good idea to keep a cockatiel and a budgie together. I am glad you're separating them.


I'm honestly not sure if it's a male or a female! It still looks like a baby to me (but I'm not well-versed on budgie sexing/mutations/age, either. XP). I'll post a pic here as soon they're done uploading and I'm joining TalkBudgies as well.  
I think a friend for the budgie would be wonderful some time in the future!
edit; Budgie photos! The best i could get. Fast little bugger!
















(His/her nails REALLY need trimmed!)
Could someone help with the sex and mutation of the budgie?
https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2935/14054433419_3c658506aa_b.jpg
https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2911/14237777111_c98587cf0f_b.jpg
https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5193/14240738354_f3bf16051a_b.jpg

I separated them this afternoon! My Dad helped me modify their current cage a bit so now the budgie is in the bottom half and the tiel is in the top. It's a little small, but it's only temporary.
I also let them fly around the bathroom (toilet closed!) while I cleaned their perches, cage, and toys. [Absolutely filthy! :yuck:] 








They do pretty good _outside_ of the cage, but inside- my gosh it was awful! The tiel was a little upset about being separated at first, but has stopped flock calling and was singing earlier. The budgie didn't seem to care.
I don't really think they have had much out of cage time, because the tiel -even though he's flighted- seems to have pretty weak wings. He can fly, but not very high and it's almost like he's not sure what he's doing. The budgie preferred perching nearby and watching me clean.

Aaaaaand....meet the tiel!! (LOL, he's actually singing with head in his food bowl, right now as I type XD Such a clown! I love love love Missy to bits, and she is, I believe, my heart bird - but it's been really nice having a clown of a male in the house again. My Dad is in love with him.  

































edit; OH MY GOSH! No wait! He's singing to his foot now!! :rofl:


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Haha how lovely, They're both beautiful!

His funky lil hairstyle a la Budgie

It is nice to have complete nutters singing around the house


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

The budgie is a pied hen. 

I tell you, Beaker made foot singing popular


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Tisena said:


> Haha how lovely, They're both beautiful!
> 
> His funky lil hairstyle a la Budgie
> 
> It is nice to have complete nutters singing around the house


Haha, exactly! XD I feel so bad for him; for them both really! Just before we separated them the tiel lowered his head for the budgie to preen and the budgie pecked his head instead.
Now that they're separated the tiel has been singing and chattering away almost nonstop. The budgie was bouncing around like nothing was wrong, but is now just sitting on his perch, looking dejected.  I really think we should get another budgie. X3



CaliTiels said:


> The budgie is a pied hen.
> 
> I tell you, Beaker made foot singing popular


Thanks, Steph!
Is she an adult, or is there anyway to tell? They said she was 3 yrs old, but after all of the other wrong info, it makes me wonder!

Yes he did! XD It's all the rage for single cocks now.


----------



## ZombiiGekko (May 16, 2014)

Oh no that so sad, I can't imagine what it would be like to be sharing a living space with someone who attacked me every time I spoke. Its amazing how people can be so wrong about such obvious things. I was thinking about getting a parakeet eventually to keep with my tiel to give him some company but after hearing this I am a little paranoid now haha.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

ZombiiGekko said:


> Oh no that so sad, I can't imagine what it would be like to be sharing a living space with someone who attacked me every time I spoke. Its amazing how people can be so wrong about such obvious things. What are you planning on doing with the parakeet? Do you have a plan on how to get the parakeet to stop attacking the tiel?


We'll be keeping the parakeet, and since I separated them the tiel has been singing off his little-budgie-butchered-crest. :lol:

The budgie seems very subdued right now, and I was actually just now talking to my Dad about getting her a buddy. It's really pitiful, but she was being so mean to the tiel!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Videos of the tiel earlier:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

RowdyTiel said:


> Thanks, Steph!
> Is she an adult, or is there anyway to tell? They said she was 3 yrs old, but after all of the other wrong info, it makes me wonder!


She could be. Her light blue with white lining cere means she is not in breeding mood. When her cere starts to turn brown and flaky, then you know she is getting "in the mood". No, there isn't. Sometimes young budgie hens maintain that cere for a while, but I've had my previous adult hen switch back and forth. You may have to take their word for it


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

What are you calling your budgie?


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Ah, okay!  Thanks again!
I really need to re-read and research budgies again. It's been so long!

Also, my Dad and I were just noticing she's not very vocal or as active as she was when she was caged with the tiel. [Even though she was beating the poor tiel's brain's out!]

Could she be lonely?




CaliTiels said:


> What are you calling your budgie?


We're not sure yet. She's actually going to belong to my younger sister (she's 17), but I'll most likely be overseeing care for the birds.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

The tiel seems really funny! I like the name you're considering for him. Again, I'm super jealous


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

They are so handsome and cute!! Congrats.  From the photos, I would say the budgie is male. That particular mutation, recessive pied, keeps a "baby"-looking solid pink cere in males; females would have a whitish blue cere or crusty brown in breeding condition.

Very wise of you to separate the budgie and tiel...you're right, it doesn't sound like they were bonded at all. I would consider getting a second budgie and housing them together in a flight cage (same with the tiels). The smallest I would go for two birds, eve if they are out nearly all the time, is 30" wide x 18" deep by 30" high. The Petco "designer finch flight cage" is a good economical cage for the price, though bigger is always better.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

this is the world's most exciting post EVER!!
they are the two most handsome things!
and i second moon child's cage recommendation - bigger is always better, always.
and yes, i can't believe they thought the tiel and budgie were bonded  some people have a lot to learn hehe
oh oh oh i'm soooo happy for you, and Missy! here's hoping they get on brilliantly


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

*@Amz*, he is! :lol: And thank you! 
If the budgie turns out to be a male, I may end up naming the O'Rourke and my sis will name the Budgie, Agarn.



moonchild said:


> They are so handsome and cute!! Congrats.  From the photos, I would say the budgie is male. That particular mutation, recessive pied, keeps a "baby"-looking solid pink cere in males; females would have a whitish blue cere or crusty brown in breeding condition.
> 
> Very wise of you to separate the budgie and tiel...you're right, it doesn't sound like they were bonded at all. I would consider getting a second budgie and housing them together in a flight cage (same with the tiels). The smallest I would go for two birds, eve if they are out nearly all the time, is 30" wide x 18" deep by 30" high. The Petco "designer finch flight cage" is a good economical cage for the price, though bigger is always better.


Budgie mutations confuse me! XD So, is "she" actually a he? After how misinformed the previous owner and shelter were, I can believe it!

*headdesk* I knew I should have bought that $30 flight cage a while back! You never NEVER seen them that cheap. Ever. 
I really would love to have this cage: http://www.amazon.com/Prevue-Produc...F8&qid=1400763532&sr=1-1&keywords=flight+cage . Which is what I'm saving for now unless a better deal pops up. The adoption and their cage almost completely wiped me out.
I know wider is better than taller because they don't fly vertically but horizontally. But the PetCo cage is the same dimensions as the budgie/new tiels. I wonder if I could turn it sideways...? But then the tray. >.<
If I don't have a flight cage by the time quarantine is over (fingers crossed I do!), but if I don't, I may have to cage Missy and the new boy in the 18Dx18Wx30H, temporarily.  

What about homemade? Has anyone ever made a homemade cage? Where would you even find bird safe materials? 


ollieandme said:


> this is the world's most exciting post EVER!!
> they are the two most handsome things!
> and i second moon child's cage recommendation - bigger is always better, always.
> and yes, i can't believe they thought the tiel and budgie were bonded  some people have a lot to learn hehe
> oh oh oh i'm soooo happy for you, and Missy! here's hoping they get on brilliantly


Thank you, Sasha! ^^
If I had my own room, I'd make a small indoor aviary in one corner. But, unfortunately, I share a room with my sister and we're battling for space as it is. My critters, fish tanks, her computer table, the dresser, Missy's cage, our bunk bed...it can get crowded. And the flight cage...well, i may have to say goodbye to my aquariums or figure up some new arrangement. I may start boxing the dog/fish/bird supplies and storing them under the bed. That might help some.
We have another room in the basement, but it's a guest room and we're using it as storage right now. Ah the joys of living in a smallish house. Most of our sq. footage is in the basement it seems like. >_>


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I would really say the budgie is a hen. I used to be around budgies a lot and I have seen a bit


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

moonchild said:


> females would have a whitish blue cere or crusty brown in breeding condition.


I am seeing the light blue white cere


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are both adorable!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

That cage you're saving for is very similar to the cage I have - I think they may have stopped making the kind I have since I can never find it on Amazon anymore. It's a good cage for the price, although I do have a few gripes. The initial setup was horrendous - the instructions were literally just three pictures on a single piece of paper. No words. Also, one of the screwholes in the stand was too high up, so we had to drill our own. Aaaaand sometimes the door falls off for no reason at all (when I'm opening it).


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

sunnysmom said:


> They are both adorable!


Thank you! ^_^



Amz said:


> That cage you're saving for is very similar to the cage I have - I think they may have stopped making the kind I have since I can never find it on Amazon anymore. It's a good cage for the price, although I do have a few gripes. The initial setup was horrendous - the instructions were literally just three pictures on a single piece of paper. No words. Also, one of the screwholes in the stand was too high up, so we had to drill our own. Aaaaand sometimes the door falls off for no reason at all (when I'm opening it).


Oh no XD
I actually just found this one! http://evansville.craigslist.org/for/4446235977.html
I just emailed for the dimensions without the stand and if it's still available. Now I'm working on my Dad if I can get it.


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but budgies have bars all along their "forehead" and these bars disappear as they molt. A young budgie will have bars all the way to the edge of its beak (like a unibrow) and an older one will look "bald" with no bars from the beak for a ways up its head. I know that some mutations don't have the bars, but I can't remember which ones. The sweetie in the picture looks pretty average so the bars should be a sign.

Squee! I love budgies.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

More photos! Oh and an announcement.  We finally decided on names. The tiely is Ozzie and the budgie is Harriet. c:

I let them loose in the kitchen for a few hours this evening.
They were both scaring me to death the way they "flew" and kept crashing into walls.  The tiel freaked out the first time he came out. He came out on his own, but then it was like he was just freaked out by being outside of the cage.

(I took the top off later so they could come and go easier if they decided to go back.)



















































































They have names now. c: The tiel is Ozzie and the budgie is Harriet.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

CaliTiels said:


> I am seeing the light blue white cere


In some pictures, it does look like a female...in others, more like a male. :\ I usually don't get stumped by budgie sexing but this time I might be! Haha.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow, actually, I'm seeing it now... :blink:

Hope, can you take a close up picture of the budgie's cere? I must know!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll try! It's kind of hard because they're afraid of the big camera, so I have to use it at a distance and zoom in.

It's kinda pink-ish with teeny hints of blue on the outer top edges. Boy, I explained that darn good. XD


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm still leaning toward boy; those last few photos just look male to me.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I can also post the original sizes of these pics if it'd help.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Are any of those photos taken with flash? Natural light is best for sexing.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

These here were taken without flash. A couple on the other post had flash.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow... ok. I guess it was the last few pictures, but for some reason, the cere looked blue/white to me. I'm starting to see more pink now like my recessive pied cock. Harriet may be a Harry...


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

More photos! And yes, it really does look more pink in person, rather than white-ish.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Could the tiel be split to whiteface? There's a white ring around the bottom of the yellow on his head. If I'm remembering correctly, that means he's split to WF but I could be wrong - I'm not knowledgeable about splits at all.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I think you have a Harry though, and boy, he is a huge budgie!! LOL
They are both adorable, I love the tiel's crest, haha


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Whoops. The flash made it look female. Harriet looks like Harry now


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

Is there any white around the nostrials if there is its a girl

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They're so gorgeous! Lovely photos.  Congrats!! :clap:


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thankies!!  They are such dears


----------

